# Portmaster gives error when upgraded perl to latest version



## megapearl (Dec 1, 2013)

`portmaster -o lang/perl5.18 lang/perl5.14`

```
===>>> Re-installation of perl5.18-5.18.1_4 complete

===>>> Exiting
[root@server /]# pkg check -d
security/amavisd-new has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
net/isc-dhcp42-server has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
net-mgmt/net-snmp has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
net/netatalk has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
security/p5-Authen-PAM has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
devel/p5-CPAN-Meta has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
devel/p5-CPAN-Meta-Requirements has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
devel/p5-CPAN-Meta-YAML has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
security/p5-Crypt-SSLeay has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
databases/p5-DBD-mysql has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
lang/p5-Error has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
devel/p5-ExtUtils-CBuilder has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
net/p5-IO-Socket-IP has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
security/p5-IO-Socket-SSL has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
www/p5-LWP-Protocol-https has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
mail/p5-Mail-SPF has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
devel/p5-Module-Metadata has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
net/p5-Net-HTTP has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
devel/p5-Parse-CPAN-Meta has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
devel/p5-Perl-OSType has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
www/p5-libwww has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
devel/p5-version has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
lang/php5-extensions has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
net-mgmt/php5-snmp has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
www/squid33 has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
sysutils/webmin has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14

>>> Missing package dependencies were detected.
>>> Found 1 issue(s) in the package database.

pkg: No activated remote repositories configured
[root@server /]#
```
_I a_lready tried to `pkg set -o lang/perl5.14-5.14.4_4:lang/perl5.18-5.18.1_4` which doesn't make any difference. _I t_ried to rebuild all ports depending on Perl, still the same error.

What else can *I* try?

Regards,
Donald.


----------



## ShelLuser (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Portmaster gives error when upgraded perl to latest vers*

It seems that you did something else before using portmaster because in the log itself it clearly mentions that it _reinstalled_ perl5.18-5.18.1_4. That should not be the case when you change Perl versions like that.

My suggestion would be to try and use `# portmaster --check-depends` to see what it can make of it. When all else fails you might want to re-build the ports which now have a broken dependency.


----------



## megapearl (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Portmaster gives error when upgraded perl to latest vers*

Yes, I reinstalled it, also tried to deinstall and install it from the ports tree. `portmaster --check-depends` gives the same kind of errors:

```
Checking dependencies: a2ps
Checking dependencies: altermime
Checking dependencies: amavisd-new
security/amavisd-new has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
Checking dependencies: ap24-mod_auth_mysql
Checking dependencies: ap24-mod_gzip2
Checking dependencies: ap24-mod_xsendfile
Checking dependencies: apache24
Checking dependencies: apcupsd
Checking dependencies: apr
Checking dependencies: arc
Checking dependencies: arj
Checking dependencies: aspell
Checking dependencies: autoconf
Checking dependencies: autoconf-wrapper
Checking dependencies: automake
Checking dependencies: automake-wrapper
Checking dependencies: avahi
Checking dependencies: avahi-app
Checking dependencies: avahi-autoipd
Checking dependencies: avahi-libdns
Checking dependencies: bash
Checking dependencies: bigreqsproto
Checking dependencies: bind99-base
Checking dependencies: binutils
Checking dependencies: bison
Checking dependencies: bitcoin
Checking dependencies: boost-libs
Checking dependencies: ca_root_nss
Checking dependencies: cabextract
Checking dependencies: cairo
Checking dependencies: cclient
Checking dependencies: clamav
Checking dependencies: cmake
Checking dependencies: cmake-modules
Checking dependencies: curl
Checking dependencies: cyrus-sasl
Checking dependencies: db42
Checking dependencies: db47
Checking dependencies: db48
Checking dependencies: dbus
Checking dependencies: dbus-glib
Checking dependencies: dialog4ports
Checking dependencies: dk-milter
Checking dependencies: docbook
Checking dependencies: docbook
Checking dependencies: docbook
Checking dependencies: docbook
Checking dependencies: docbook
Checking dependencies: docbook
Checking dependencies: docbook
Checking dependencies: docbook-sk
Checking dependencies: docbook-xml
Checking dependencies: docbook-xml
Checking dependencies: docbook-xml
Checking dependencies: docbook-xml
Checking dependencies: docbook-xsl
Checking dependencies: dovecot
Checking dependencies: dovecot-pigeonhole
Checking dependencies: dovecot2-antispam-plugin
Checking dependencies: e2fsprogs-libuuid
Checking dependencies: expat
Checking dependencies: file
Checking dependencies: fontconfig
Checking dependencies: freetype2
Checking dependencies: freeze
Checking dependencies: fribidi
Checking dependencies: gamin
Checking dependencies: gawk
Checking dependencies: gdbm
Checking dependencies: gettext
Checking dependencies: glib
Checking dependencies: gmake
Checking dependencies: gmp
Checking dependencies: gnome_subr
Checking dependencies: gnomehier
Checking dependencies: gnupg
Checking dependencies: gnupg
Checking dependencies: gnutls
Checking dependencies: gobject-introspection
Checking dependencies: help2man
Checking dependencies: icu
Checking dependencies: idnkit
Checking dependencies: iftop
Checking dependencies: inputproto
Checking dependencies: intltool
Checking dependencies: isc-dhcp42-server
net/isc-dhcp42-server has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
Checking dependencies: iso8879
Checking dependencies: jbigkit
Checking dependencies: jpeg
Checking dependencies: kbproto
Checking dependencies: ldb
Checking dependencies: ldns
Checking dependencies: lha
Checking dependencies: libICE
Checking dependencies: libSM
Checking dependencies: libX11
Checking dependencies: libXau
Checking dependencies: libXaw
Checking dependencies: libXdmcp
Checking dependencies: libXext
Checking dependencies: libXmu
Checking dependencies: libXp
Checking dependencies: libXpm
Checking dependencies: libXt
Checking dependencies: libassuan
Checking dependencies: libcheck
Checking dependencies: libdaemon
Checking dependencies: libexecinfo
Checking dependencies: libffi
Checking dependencies: libgcrypt
Checking dependencies: libgd
Checking dependencies: libgpg-error
Checking dependencies: libiconv
Checking dependencies: libidn
Checking dependencies: libinotify
Checking dependencies: libksba
Checking dependencies: libltdl
Checking dependencies: libmcrypt
Checking dependencies: libpaper
Checking dependencies: libpthread-stubs
Checking dependencies: libsigsegv
Checking dependencies: libslang2
Checking dependencies: libspf2
Checking dependencies: libssh2
Checking dependencies: libsunacl
Checking dependencies: libtasn1
Checking dependencies: libtool
Checking dependencies: libxcb
Checking dependencies: libxml2
Checking dependencies: libxslt
Checking dependencies: links
Checking dependencies: lua
Checking dependencies: lzo2
Checking dependencies: lzop
Checking dependencies: m4
Checking dependencies: mc
Checking dependencies: mpfr
Checking dependencies: mysql-client
Checking dependencies: mysql-server
Checking dependencies: nano
Checking dependencies: net-snmp
net-mgmt/net-snmp has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
Checking dependencies: netatalk
net/netatalk has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
Checking dependencies: nettle
Checking dependencies: nmap
Checking dependencies: nomarch
Checking dependencies: nspr
Checking dependencies: nss
Checking dependencies: oniguruma
Checking dependencies: opendkim
Checking dependencies: openldap-client
Checking dependencies: openslp
Checking dependencies: openssl
Checking dependencies: p0f
Checking dependencies: p11-kit
Checking dependencies: p5-Archive-Zip
Checking dependencies: p5-Authen-NTLM
Checking dependencies: p5-Authen-PAM
security/p5-Authen-PAM has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
Checking dependencies: p5-Authen-SASL
Checking dependencies: p5-BerkeleyDB
Checking dependencies: p5-CPAN-Meta
devel/p5-CPAN-Meta has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
Checking dependencies: p5-CPAN-Meta-Requirements
devel/p5-CPAN-Meta-Requirements has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
Checking dependencies: p5-CPAN-Meta-YAML
devel/p5-CPAN-Meta-YAML has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
Checking dependencies: p5-Convert-BinHex
Checking dependencies: p5-Convert-TNEF
Checking dependencies: p5-Convert-UUlib
Checking dependencies: p5-Crypt-OpenSSL-Bignum
Checking dependencies: p5-Crypt-OpenSSL-RSA
Checking dependencies: p5-Crypt-OpenSSL-Random
Checking dependencies: p5-Crypt-SSLeay
security/p5-Crypt-SSLeay has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
Checking dependencies: p5-DBD-mysql
databases/p5-DBD-mysql has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
Checking dependencies: p5-DBI
Checking dependencies: p5-Digest-HMAC
Checking dependencies: p5-Digest-SHA1
Checking dependencies: p5-Encode-Detect
Checking dependencies: p5-Encode-Locale
Checking dependencies: p5-Error
lang/p5-Error has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
Checking dependencies: p5-ExtUtils-CBuilder
devel/p5-ExtUtils-CBuilder has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
Checking dependencies: p5-ExtUtils-Constant
Checking dependencies: p5-File-Listing
Checking dependencies: p5-GSSAPI
Checking dependencies: p5-Geography-Countries
Checking dependencies: p5-HTML-Parser
Checking dependencies: p5-HTML-Tagset
Checking dependencies: p5-HTTP-Cookies
Checking dependencies: p5-HTTP-Daemon
Checking dependencies: p5-HTTP-Date
Checking dependencies: p5-HTTP-Message
Checking dependencies: p5-HTTP-Negotiate
Checking dependencies: p5-IO-HTML
Checking dependencies: p5-IO-Multiplex
Checking dependencies: p5-IO-Socket-INET6
Checking dependencies: p5-IO-Socket-IP
net/p5-IO-Socket-IP has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
Checking dependencies: p5-IO-Socket-SSL
security/p5-IO-Socket-SSL has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
Checking dependencies: p5-IO-Tty
Checking dependencies: p5-IO-stringy
Checking dependencies: p5-IP-Country
Checking dependencies: p5-JSON-PP
Checking dependencies: p5-LWP-MediaTypes
Checking dependencies: p5-LWP-Protocol-https
www/p5-LWP-Protocol-https has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
Checking dependencies: p5-Locale-gettext
Checking dependencies: p5-MIME-Tools
Checking dependencies: p5-Mail-DKIM
Checking dependencies: p5-Mail-SPF
mail/p5-Mail-SPF has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
Checking dependencies: p5-Mail-SpamAssassin
mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
Checking dependencies: p5-Mail-Tools
Checking dependencies: p5-Module-Build
Checking dependencies: p5-Module-Metadata
devel/p5-Module-Metadata has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
Checking dependencies: p5-Mozilla-CA
Checking dependencies: p5-Net-DNS
Checking dependencies: p5-Net-DNS-Resolver-Programmable
Checking dependencies: p5-Net-Daemon
Checking dependencies: p5-Net-HTTP
net/p5-Net-HTTP has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
Checking dependencies: p5-Net-LibIDN
Checking dependencies: p5-Net-SSLeay
Checking dependencies: p5-Net-Server
Checking dependencies: p5-NetAddr-IP
Checking dependencies: p5-Parse-CPAN-Meta
devel/p5-Parse-CPAN-Meta has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
Checking dependencies: p5-Parse-Pidl
Checking dependencies: p5-Parse-Yapp
Checking dependencies: p5-Perl-OSType
devel/p5-Perl-OSType has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
Checking dependencies: p5-PlRPC
Checking dependencies: p5-Socket
Checking dependencies: p5-Socket6
Checking dependencies: p5-TimeDate
Checking dependencies: p5-URI
Checking dependencies: p5-Unix-Syslog
Checking dependencies: p5-WWW-RobotRules
Checking dependencies: p5-XML-Parser
Checking dependencies: p5-libwww
www/p5-libwww has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
Checking dependencies: p5-version
devel/p5-version has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
Checking dependencies: p7zip
Checking dependencies: pcre
Checking dependencies: pdflib
Checking dependencies: pear
Checking dependencies: pear-Mail_Mime
Checking dependencies: pear-Mail_mimeDecode
Checking dependencies: pecl-APC
Checking dependencies: pecl-intl
Checking dependencies: pecl-pdflib
Checking dependencies: pecl-uploadprogress
Checking dependencies: perl5.18
Checking dependencies: php5
Checking dependencies: php5-bcmath
Checking dependencies: php5-bz2
Checking dependencies: php5-calendar
Checking dependencies: php5-ctype
Checking dependencies: php5-curl
Checking dependencies: php5-dba
Checking dependencies: php5-dom
Checking dependencies: php5-exif
Checking dependencies: php5-extensions
lang/php5-extensions has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
Checking dependencies: php5-fileinfo
Checking dependencies: php5-filter
Checking dependencies: php5-ftp
Checking dependencies: php5-gd
Checking dependencies: php5-gettext
Checking dependencies: php5-gmp
Checking dependencies: php5-hash
Checking dependencies: php5-iconv
Checking dependencies: php5-imap
Checking dependencies: php5-json
Checking dependencies: php5-mbstring
Checking dependencies: php5-mcrypt
Checking dependencies: php5-mysql
Checking dependencies: php5-mysqli
Checking dependencies: php5-odbc
Checking dependencies: php5-openssl
Checking dependencies: php5-pcntl
Checking dependencies: php5-pdo
Checking dependencies: php5-pdo_mysql
Checking dependencies: php5-pdo_sqlite
Checking dependencies: php5-phar
Checking dependencies: php5-posix
Checking dependencies: php5-pspell
Checking dependencies: php5-readline
Checking dependencies: php5-recode
Checking dependencies: php5-session
Checking dependencies: php5-shmop
Checking dependencies: php5-simplexml
Checking dependencies: php5-snmp
net-mgmt/php5-snmp has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
Checking dependencies: php5-soap
Checking dependencies: php5-sockets
Checking dependencies: php5-sqlite3
Checking dependencies: php5-tidy
Checking dependencies: php5-tokenizer
Checking dependencies: php5-wddx
Checking dependencies: php5-xml
Checking dependencies: php5-xmlreader
Checking dependencies: php5-xmlrpc
Checking dependencies: php5-xmlwriter
Checking dependencies: php5-zip
Checking dependencies: php5-zlib
Checking dependencies: phpMyAdmin
Checking dependencies: pixman
Checking dependencies: pkg
Checking dependencies: pkgconf
Checking dependencies: plexmediaserver
Checking dependencies: png
Checking dependencies: popt
Checking dependencies: portmaster
Checking dependencies: postfix-current
Checking dependencies: postfixadmin
Checking dependencies: printproto
Checking dependencies: privoxy
Checking dependencies: pth
Checking dependencies: pure-ftpd
Checking dependencies: py27-authres
Checking dependencies: py27-dns
Checking dependencies: py27-ipaddr
Checking dependencies: py27-postfix-policyd-spf-python
Checking dependencies: py27-spf
Checking dependencies: python
Checking dependencies: python2
Checking dependencies: python27
Checking dependencies: radvd
Checking dependencies: rar
Checking dependencies: razor-agents
Checking dependencies: recode
Checking dependencies: ripole
Checking dependencies: roundcube
Checking dependencies: rpm2cpio
Checking dependencies: samba-nsupdate
Checking dependencies: samba4
Checking dependencies: screen
Checking dependencies: shc
Checking dependencies: sixxs-aiccu
Checking dependencies: smartmontools
Checking dependencies: sqlite3
Checking dependencies: squid
www/squid33 has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
Checking dependencies: strongswan
Checking dependencies: t1lib
Checking dependencies: talloc
Checking dependencies: tcl85
Checking dependencies: tdb
Checking dependencies: tevent
Checking dependencies: tidy-lib
Checking dependencies: tiff
Checking dependencies: tnef
Checking dependencies: unarj
Checking dependencies: unbound
Checking dependencies: unixODBC
Checking dependencies: unrar
Checking dependencies: unzip
Checking dependencies: unzoo
Checking dependencies: vstr
Checking dependencies: webmin
sysutils/webmin has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
Checking dependencies: wget
Checking dependencies: xcb-proto
Checking dependencies: xcb-util
Checking dependencies: xcb-util-renderutil
Checking dependencies: xcmiscproto
Checking dependencies: xextproto
Checking dependencies: xf86bigfontproto
Checking dependencies: xmlcatmgr
Checking dependencies: xmlcharent
Checking dependencies: xorg-macros
Checking dependencies: xproto
Checking dependencies: xtrans
Checking dependencies: yaz
Checking dependencies: zip
Checking dependencies: zoo

>>> Missing package dependencies were detected.
>>> Found 1 issue(s) in the package database.
```

_I t_ried to manually deinstall and install every port which is missing the Perl dependency, some errors are gone now, but some packages are still depending on Perl 5.14 which is not installed anymore.

`[root@server /]# pkg check -d`

```
security/amavisd-new has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
databases/p5-DBD-mysql has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
www/p5-LWP-Protocol-https has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
www/p5-libwww has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
www/squid33 has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
sysutils/webmin has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14

>>> Missing package dependencies were detected.
>>> Found 1 issue(s) in the package database.

pkg: No activated remote repositories configured
```

`[root@server /]# cd /usr/ports/www/p5-libwww`
`[root@server /usr/ports/www/p5-libwww]# make deinstall`

```
===>  Deinstalling for www/p5-libwww
===>   Deinstalling
pkg-static: You are trying to delete package(s) which has dependencies that are still required:
www/p5-libwww: mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin, security/amavisd-new
... delete these packages anyway in forced mode
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 1 packages:

        p5-libwww-6.05

The deinstallation will free 365 kB
[1/1] Deleting p5-libwww-6.05...
p5-libwww-6.05 is required by: p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2_8 amavisd-new-2.8.0_2,1, deleting anyway
 done
```
`[root@server /usr/ports/www/p5-libwww]# make install`

```
===>  Installing for p5-libwww-6.05
===>   p5-libwww-6.05 depends on package: p5-Authen-NTLM>=1.02 - found
===>   p5-libwww-6.05 depends on package: p5-Encode-Locale>=0 - found
===>   p5-libwww-6.05 depends on package: p5-File-Listing>=6 - found
===>   p5-libwww-6.05 depends on package: p5-HTML-Parser>=0 - found
===>   p5-libwww-6.05 depends on package: p5-HTTP-Cookies>=6 - found
===>   p5-libwww-6.05 depends on package: p5-HTTP-Daemon>=6 - found
===>   p5-libwww-6.05 depends on package: p5-HTTP-Date>=6 - found
===>   p5-libwww-6.05 depends on package: p5-HTTP-Message>=6 - found
===>   p5-libwww-6.05 depends on package: p5-HTTP-Negotiate>=6 - found
===>   p5-libwww-6.05 depends on package: p5-LWP-MediaTypes>=6 - found
===>   p5-libwww-6.05 depends on package: p5-Net-HTTP>=6.04 - found
===>   p5-libwww-6.05 depends on package: p5-URI>=1.10 - found
===>   p5-libwww-6.05 depends on package: p5-WWW-RobotRules>=6 - found
===>   p5-libwww-6.05 depends on package: p5-Crypt-SSLeay>=0 - not found
===>    Verifying install for p5-Crypt-SSLeay>=0 in /usr/ports/security/p5-Crypt-SSLeay
===>  License ART20 accepted by the user
===>   p5-Crypt-SSLeay-0.64 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by p5-Crypt-SSLeay-0.64 for building
===>  Extracting for p5-Crypt-SSLeay-0.64
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for Crypt-SSLeay-0.64.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for p5-Crypt-SSLeay-0.64
===>   p5-Crypt-SSLeay-0.64 depends on package: p5-LWP-Protocol-https>=6.02 - found
===>   p5-Crypt-SSLeay-0.64 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libcrypto.so.8 - found
===>   p5-Crypt-SSLeay-0.64 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.18.1 - found
===>  Configuring for p5-Crypt-SSLeay-0.64
Checking if your kit is complete...
Looks good
Warning: prerequisite Try::Tiny 0.09 not found.
Writing Makefile for Crypt::SSLeay
Writing MYMETA.yml and MYMETA.json
===>  Building for p5-Crypt-SSLeay-0.64
/usr/local/bin/perl5.18.1 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.18/ExtUtils/xsubpp  -typemap /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.18/ExtUtils/typemap -typemap typemap  SSLeay.xs > SSLeay.xsc && mv SSLeay.xsc SSLeay.c
Running Mkbootstrap for Crypt::SSLeay ()
chmod 644 SSLeay.bs
cp SSLeay.bs blib/arch/auto/Crypt/SSLeay/SSLeay.bs
chmod 644 blib/arch/auto/Crypt/SSLeay/SSLeay.bs
Smartmatch is experimental at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.18/BSDPAN/ExtUtils/Packlist.pm line 218.
cp lib/Crypt/SSLeay/CTX.pm blib/lib/Crypt/SSLeay/CTX.pm
cp lib/Crypt/SSLeay/MainContext.pm blib/lib/Crypt/SSLeay/MainContext.pm
cp lib/Crypt/SSLeay/Err.pm blib/lib/Crypt/SSLeay/Err.pm
cp lib/Net/SSL.pm blib/lib/Net/SSL.pm
cp lib/Crypt/SSLeay/Conn.pm blib/lib/Crypt/SSLeay/Conn.pm
cp lib/Crypt/SSLeay/X509.pm blib/lib/Crypt/SSLeay/X509.pm
cp SSLeay.pm blib/lib/Crypt/SSLeay.pm
cc -c -I/usr/local/include   -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing    -DVERSION=\"0.64\"  -DXS_VERSION=\"0.64\" -DPIC -fPIC "-I/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.18/mach/CORE"   SSLeay.c
rm -f blib/arch/auto/Crypt/SSLeay/SSLeay.so
LD_RUN_PATH="/usr/lib" cc  -shared  -L/usr/local/lib -fstack-protector SSLeay.o  -o blib/arch/auto/Crypt/SSLeay/SSLeay.so         -lz -lssl -lcrypto -L/usr/local/lib
chmod 755 blib/arch/auto/Crypt/SSLeay/SSLeay.so
Manifying blib/man3/Crypt::SSLeay.3
Manifying blib/man3/Net::SSL.3
===>  Staging for p5-Crypt-SSLeay-0.64
===>   p5-Crypt-SSLeay-0.64 depends on package: p5-LWP-Protocol-https>=6.02 - found
===>   p5-Crypt-SSLeay-0.64 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libcrypto.so.8 - found
===>   p5-Crypt-SSLeay-0.64 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.18.1 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
Smartmatch is experimental at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.18/BSDPAN/ExtUtils/Packlist.pm line 218.
Files found in blib/arch: installing files in blib/lib into architecture dependent library tree
Installing /usr/ports/security/p5-Crypt-SSLeay/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.18/mach/auto/Crypt/SSLeay/SSLeay.bs
Installing /usr/ports/security/p5-Crypt-SSLeay/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.18/mach/auto/Crypt/SSLeay/SSLeay.so
Installing /usr/ports/security/p5-Crypt-SSLeay/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.18/mach/Crypt/SSLeay.pm
Installing /usr/ports/security/p5-Crypt-SSLeay/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.18/mach/Crypt/SSLeay/CTX.pm
Installing /usr/ports/security/p5-Crypt-SSLeay/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.18/mach/Crypt/SSLeay/MainContext.pm
Installing /usr/ports/security/p5-Crypt-SSLeay/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.18/mach/Crypt/SSLeay/Err.pm
Installing /usr/ports/security/p5-Crypt-SSLeay/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.18/mach/Crypt/SSLeay/Conn.pm
Installing /usr/ports/security/p5-Crypt-SSLeay/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.18/mach/Crypt/SSLeay/X509.pm
Installing /usr/ports/security/p5-Crypt-SSLeay/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.18/mach/Net/SSL.pm
Installing /usr/ports/security/p5-Crypt-SSLeay/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.18/man/man3/Crypt::SSLeay.3
Installing /usr/ports/security/p5-Crypt-SSLeay/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.18/man/man3/Net::SSL.3
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===>  Installing for p5-Crypt-SSLeay-0.64
===>  Checking if security/p5-Crypt-SSLeay already installed
===>   Registering installation for p5-Crypt-SSLeay-0.64 as automatic
Installing p5-Crypt-SSLeay-0.64... done
===>   Returning to build of p5-libwww-6.05
===>   p5-libwww-6.05 depends on package: p5-LWP-Protocol-https>=0 - found
===>   p5-libwww-6.05 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.18.1 - found
===>  Checking if www/p5-libwww already installed
===>   Registering installation for p5-libwww-6.05
Installing p5-libwww-6.05... done
[root@server /usr/ports/www/p5-libwww]#
```
`[root@server /usr/ports/www/p5-libwww]# pkg check -d`

```
security/amavisd-new has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
security/p5-Crypt-SSLeay has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
databases/p5-DBD-mysql has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
www/p5-LWP-Protocol-https has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
www/p5-libwww has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
www/squid33 has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
sysutils/webmin has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14

>>> Missing package dependencies were detected.
>>> Found 1 issue(s) in the package database.

pkg: No activated remote repositories configured
[root@server /usr/ports/www/p5-libwww]#
```

As you can see "www/p5-libwww has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14" is still depending on perl5.14*.*

What else can I try to fix these errors?


----------



## junovitch@ (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: Portmaster gives error when upgraded perl to latest vers*

This is what is in the `pkg updating perl` instructions for 5.14 to 5.16.  I would imagine the same would apply for 5.18.  Is this how you upgraded?  If not can you give that a try?

```
Portmaster users:
        portmaster -o lang/perl5.16 lang/perl5.14

        Conservative:
        portmaster p5-

        Comprehensive (but perhaps overkill):
        portmaster -r perl-
```


----------



## megapearl (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: Portmaster gives error when upgraded perl to latest vers*

Yes, that's the way I updated. I also tried to rebuild the modules using the conservative and comprehensive way.


----------



## protocelt (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: Portmaster gives error when upgraded perl to latest vers*

Just in case you haven't already, have you set 
	
	



```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS= perl5=5.18
```
 in etc/make.conf? Previously perl set that automatically on installation and the syntax has been changed within the last few months.



> 20130920:
> AFFECTS: Users of ports
> AUTHOR: bapt@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...



If you have missed that, running `portmaster -R -r perl-` after editing etc/make.conf should fix things right up.


----------



## megapearl (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: Portmaster gives error when upgraded perl to latest vers*

Yes, tried that as well, I had 
	
	



```
PERL_VERSION=5.18.1
```
 (I also tried 5.18 instead of 5.18.1) in make.conf but now replaced it with 
	
	



```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS= perl5=5.18
```
 and tried 
	
	



```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS= perl5=5.18.1
```
 too. I still get the same errors.

```
[root@server /etc]# cat make.conf
WITH_PKGNG=yes
#WRKDIRPREFIX=/usr/ports
#DISTDIR=/usr/ports/distfiles
#PACKAGES=/usr/ports/packages
#PERL_VERSION=5.18.1
DEFAULT_VERSIONS= perl5=5.18
[root@server /etc]#
```
For example:

```
[root@server /]# portmaster -R -r p5-libwww

===>>> p5-libwww-6.05 is up to date, skipping rebuild due to -R flag

===>>> Checking ports that depend on p5-libwww-6.05

===>>> Gathering distinfo list for installed ports

===>>> Launching child to reinstall p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2_8

===>>> Checking dependent ports >> p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2_8 (1/1)

===>>> Currently installed version: p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2_8
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin from ports

===>>> The dependency for lang/perl5.18
       seems to be handled by perl5.18-5.18.1_4

===>>> The update for p5-libwww-6.05 is already done

===>>> Initial dependency check complete for mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin

===>>> Returning to list of ports depending on p5-libwww-6.05
===>>> Launching child to reinstall amavisd-new-2.8.0_2,1

===>>> Checking dependent ports >> amavisd-new-2.8.0_2,1 (2/2)

===>>> Currently installed version: amavisd-new-2.8.0_2,1
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/security/amavisd-new

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for security/amavisd-new in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for security/amavisd-new from ports

===>>> The dependency for lang/perl5.18
       seems to be handled by perl5.18-5.18.1_4

***CUT the rest out of it***

===>>> Done displaying pkg-message files

===>>> The following actions were performed:
        Re-installation of p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2_8
        Re-installation of amavisd-new-2.8.0_2,1

===>>> Exiting
```
`[root@server /]# pkg check -d` still only listed packages depending on perl 5.14

```
security/amavisd-new has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
security/p5-Crypt-SSLeay has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
databases/p5-DBD-mysql has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
www/p5-LWP-Protocol-https has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
www/p5-libwww has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
www/squid33 has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14
sysutils/webmin has a missing dependency: lang/perl5.14

>>> Missing package dependencies were detected.
>>> Found 1 issue(s) in the package database.

pkg: No activated remote repositories configured
```


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: Portmaster gives error when upgraded perl to latest vers*

Note that Perl 5.18 is an experimental major update compared to Perl 5.16. It's better to try upgrading Perl 5.14 to Perl 5.16 since it's the stable version by default. Also read this related thread if you want to know about the problems that it entails.


----------



## icecoke (Jun 13, 2015)

This is an old thread, but the perl thing is coming up again and again 

The most people forget that file:

/etc/perl5_version

The Version in this file is wining against any setting in /etc/make.conf - so remove or update /etc/perl5_version


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 13, 2015)

icecoke said:


> The most people forget that file:
> 
> /etc/perl5_version
> 
> The Version in this file is wining against any setting in /etc/make.conf - so remove or update /etc/perl5_version


This is indeed a very old thread, but your tip doesn't really apply here.

First of all the file is located in /usr/local/etc/, not /etc because Perl isn't part of the base system. Another thing to keep in mind is this:


```
breve:/home/peter $ pkg which /usr/local/etc/perl5_version
/usr/local/etc/perl5_version was installed by package perl5-5.20.2_4
```
So the moment I remove this package from my system then it will also remove this file. Which means that it can't get in the way of other Perl packages.


----------



## icecoke (Jun 13, 2015)

Hups! It seems you are obviously right. In my servers I moved some stuff the wrong way, so I was suffering from that for a longer time. My fault gerneralizing this!


----------



## gessel (Dec 18, 2015)

This is old, but still useful.  I had a strange issue where a newly installed jail was insisting on reinstalling lang/perl5.18 despite following the instructions in /usr/ports/UPDATING.  Executing `# portmaster -f `pkg shlib -R libperl.so.5.18|tail +2`` would still try to reinstall lang/perl5.18 despite resetting the origin to lang/perl5.20 using `# portmaster -o lang/perl5.20 lang/perl5.18`.  Deleting /usr/local/etc/perl5_version resulted in `# portmaster -f `pkg shlib -R libperl.so.5.18|tail +2`` doing the right thing and dependent ports no longer being confused by lang/perl5.18's weird naming issues.

In my system, this file was left over in the jails flavour file structure and so reinserted into any new jails resulting in the lang/perl5.18 problems reappearing.  If you have jails where the flavour was created before FreeBSD 10.1, you might avoid (or fix) these issues by:
`# find / -name "perl5_version"`
(probably located in /usr/jails/flavours/NAME/usr/local/etc/perl5_version)
Verify the contents of the file and rename or remove as appropriate.

Thanks icecoke and ShelLuser.


----------

